# in our socks couldnt be happier



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

After 2 days of hunting with 1 near shot on a pretty good 3 point and passing on several smaller bucks we finally found this one bedded in the sage and my boy decided to take him, the only problem was he was out in the open about 1000 yrds away without any way to get to him exept for a stalk from behind which would end up putting us right on top of him. So we made a plan and as i like to say "we made it happen". We took off and had to make a huge circle around him then started in. Oh it was hot. We made it to about 100 yrds and I told my boy we needed to take our boots off, he looked at me like I was crazy but went ahead and did it anyways. At about 40 yrds I saw the body of a deer up and moving and we got down on our knees to get ready, after waiting for a moment nothing came over the little ridge so I slowly got back up and could see nothing! Forward again on hands and knees then at 20 yrds another body, so he gets ready and at 15 yrds the deer raises its head but it was a 1x2, we freeze he has us busted. He is looking at us but doesnt know what we are, he takes a couple stiff legged steps then the three stands up, the boy laid him right back down in his bed at 20 yrds! 
I tell you what I dont know who was happier me or him, I think he learned a little more about hunting that day, me I couldn't be happier we "made it happen" in our socks!
We got my other boy acouple of shots on the last day but couldnt connect, he made my day after the hunt was over when he said "thanks Dad that was fun"!!!!!!!!! 


p.s. I missed a pretty good 4 point but could have cared less, wonder why??


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job. That's what it's all about. "Thanks Dad" for the report. 8)


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Good for you and your boys! That is a neat story.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good deal, congrats.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome congrats to you and your boy. Can't wait till I can take my little boy. I think I'm more excited for him to get to the age to hunt then I was when I was to young.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job dad, you are doing what you should be, being out there with your sons making those memories. He will always remember that it was you and him that sneaked up on that deer.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

So, does the Muzzle loader end today or did it end yesterday?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Super story! Congrats to all of you!!!!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

2litl2l8 said:


> So, does the Muzzle loader end today or did it end yesterday?


It ends today...from what I understand.


----------



## temproost (Sep 14, 2010)

2litl2l8 said:


> So, does the Muzzle loader end today or did it end yesterday?


ended sunday in the cache unit.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

temproost said:


> 2litl2l8 said:
> 
> 
> > So, does the Muzzle loader end today or did it end yesterday?
> ...


Thats rigth I forgot about the 5 day units.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice work!


----------

